

Ask HN: Feedback on our new landing page? - prateekdayal
http://supportbee.com/

======
buro9
A very minor thing, but I find it difficult to read the text quickly.

I think the problem is best summed up as, "When in doubt, capitalise
everything.".

Example: "The Simple & Snappy Email Ticketing Software that doesn't kill Your
Human Face".

Would be better as: "The simple & snappy email ticketing software that doesn't
kill your human face".

Though I'd also change the phrase "kill your human face" to something that
sounds less like a slasher movie.

On capitalisation: If it's not a name, trademark, acronym or the first word in
a sentence, then don't capitalise it.

But if you are going to capitalise every word in a sentence, be consistent: :
"Real-Time Email Importing", is one title, and another title just above is
,"Stay in the loop".

Very minor, but when you have a well designed page it's a shame that the copy
is the weak point.

~~~
rbrcurtis
Agreed. I think the italics of "The Simple & Snappy Email Ticketing Software
that doesn't kill Your Human Face" isn't extremely legible, causing my eyes to
jump right over it, so I didn't pick up on what was being sold right away.

------
DizzyDoo
Quick thought on the copy -

"Get SupportBee - The Simple & Snappy Email Ticketing Software that doesn't
kill your Human Face"

It took me a few seconds to realise that what was meant was a company's human
face, not my literal face.

------
citricsquid
With regards to the products ux, one thing that I don't understand from the
video: why does a tag for a ticket need to be dragged on to a ticket, why not
a simple "click tag click ticket" system?

The only reason dragging should really exist is when there is the potential
for the decision to change, where up until the point where the drop is
executed the decision is undecided.

The best way to do it would be a simple system where the agent clicks on the
tag then clicks on the ticket and that ticket now has that tag; if you have to
drag and drop it requires precision and extra attention to be paid; it's much
easier to drop a tag in the wrong place than it is to click, because people
have different expectations about which part needs to match. The only way to
solve this would be to have the ticket that the drop is about to be executed
on highlighted when the tag is over it, but even then that's more work than it
is for click tag.

~~~
prateekdayal
Wow. Never thought about it that way. The decision to have it drag and drop
comes from the fact that Gmail does it that way too and we wanted to stay as
close to Gmail as possible to avoid any kind of learning curve.

One thing that we are missing and will add is the row on which you are
dropping getting highlighted when you move the label over it. Gmail does that.

------
sushi
Couple of things:

1\. Not too sure about the title "Kiss Your Complicated Help Desk Software
Goodbye!" as well as the statement below it. Big words, which can easily be
replaced by smaller words and more images of the product.

2\. Not a fan of Serif and fantasy fonts either. Try some Sans-Serif fonts
instead. Will make the copy more legible.

3\. The boxes which show product features look like blobs of text. Use images
with text. Keep the feature boxes less and instead give a link to a separate
"Features" page.

4\. The "play" button image on the video looks odd. Doesn't gel with anything
else on the page.

5\. Put more testimonials and put shorter ones on homepage. Shorter ones tend
to have more punch. Make a separate page for testimonials where you can
allocate the bigger ones.

Really dig your product by the way. All the best.

~~~
prateekdayal
Thanks for the detailed feedback.

> 1\. Not too sure about the title "Kiss Your Complicated Help Desk Software
> Goodbye!" as well as the statement below it. Big words, which can easily be
> replaced by smaller words and more images of the product.

I used to think that way too but experimenting with some tips in the
CopyHacker book - <http://www.copyhackers.com/>. Will post back results here
in sometime.

> 2\. Not a fan of Serif and fantasy fonts either. Try some Sans-Serif fonts
> instead. Will make the copy more legible.

Did you feel that way for headings or body copy?

3\. The boxes which show product features look like blobs of text. use images.
Keep the feature boxes less and instead give a link to a separate "Features"
page.

We will work on a features page as well. I wanted to pick some icons/images
but the problem was finding icons/images for some features like No-ugly case
IDs or Realtime Email Importing. Any suggestions you have on that or examples
from other sites would be very useful.

4\. The "play" button image on the video looks odd. Doesn't gel with anything
else on the page. Cool. I'll try to find a better one.

5\. More testimonials and put shorter ones on homepage. Shorter ones tend to
have more punch. Make a separate page for testimonials where can allocate the
bigger ones. Thanks. Will work on a separate customers page and incorporate
the feedback there.

> Really dig your product by the way. All the best. Thanks. Very encouraging
> for us :)

~~~
sushi
> Cool do that. Perhaps even A/B test it ;) [Disclaimer: I work for Visual
> Website Optimizer]

> I think bad copy exaggerates this. Serif fonts look great, if the rest of
> the web page design supports it. It doesn't right now. Same thing about that
> fantasy font.

> The sync button can be used to denote "realtime email reporting". Look at
> the Pictos font pack for more sauce <http://pictos.drewwilson.com/>

------
prateekdayal
We have been working on SupportBee for about a year now and getting close to a
public launch. We made this site using Foundation CSS
<http://foundation.zurb.com/> (works really well on ipad too but has some
issues on iphone) and some fonts from Typekit.

This is very much a work in progress but wanted to get some early feedback.
Would love your feedback on the following points

* Is the product positioning clear? Can you understand the difference between this and most other Help Desk Softwares out there?

* Feedback on Design and Copy

Any other feedback would be appreciated too. Also, happy to answer any
questions

Thanks

------
goatcurious
My top ones

\- Need to be consistent with capitalizing (try slight bold for emphasizing
instead.

\- Don't mix serif, sans-serif and cursive. Try all sans.

\- What happened to the old logo? Maybe doesn't go well w the new clean look
(which is awesome btw) but atleast gave it some character.

\- Take a second look at the language construction. Make sure your primary
market doesn't feel its written by foreigners.

\- I think the best line is hidden in the footer. "SupportBee is a hosted Help
Desk Software"

~~~
prateekdayal
Thanks for the feedback. Yea we are still deciding on the logo. Like the Bee
but I think the placement has to be played around with :)

Let's discuss the language construction in a call soon. Thanks for the other
pointers as well

------
tomelders
Move the headline text to the middle of the page (or into the box that holds
the video). Choose a better font combination.

Don't make your sign up button Red. Make it green or blue. Red means "Delete"
or "Cancel" or "Eject" or "Make wings fall off".

Lose the "our customers" bit. They're not well known, so they don't infer
anything. Put a screen shot gallery there instead.

Product looks OK thought. It's not something I know much about, but it looks
OK.

------
ericmsimons
I love this idea. Any chance I can get a beta invite?

Video could use a little more work. Give specific use cases, ie "we sold
Johnny 6 widgets and he contacted us and wanted to return one. I reply, and it
automatically removes him from the main view. If I want to follow up with
Johnny, I can just 'star' it. etc, etc"

What I'm trying to say is tell them a story. People LOVE stories, but they
hate listening to someone explain features :)

~~~
prateekdayal
Thanks for the suggestion on the Video. We are definitely going to do that for
our next iteration.

How do I send over the beta details to you? Could not find an email address.
You can signup here btw - <http://supportbee.com/beta-signup>

------
rezrovs
1\. Your tag line could be shorter. What about instead of "Get SupportBee -
The Simple & Snappy Email Ticketing Software that doesn't kill Your Human
Face" rather using "Get SupportBee - The Simple & Snappy Email Ticketing
Software".

2\. The focus on not killing your human face sounds wrong. If you turned the
sentence around it would come across as more positive - "Promote your human
face" perhaps?

~~~
prateekdayal
Thanks. We will split test and see which one does better. A lot of the
messaging is trying out tips from CopyHackers - <http://www.copyhackers.com>
and so may be a little too edgy.

------
moustachioapp
Hello, prateekdayal.

I've put together a review of the supportbee landing page using moustach.io --
I hope you find this useful.

[http://moustach.io/welcome/e/reviewed/G97Y-I6S74uu7eJQ6-lsPu...](http://moustach.io/welcome/e/reviewed/G97Y-I6S74uu7eJQ6-lsPuGwFB6UUPjAVB6la9iR3hM/bqqAdAzwSDk4OAMjGAKJog)

------
alexchamberlain
I'm getting errors in my console (Chrome/Linux).

Also, the page looks great, but the top bar could be a bit more flashy. See
Bootstrap's top bar (<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/>).

~~~
prateekdayal
There seems to be some issue with the Vimeo JS wrapper that I am not able to
figure out. However it worked so I pushed it. Will check it out again or
atleast hide the error :)

Yes, I have looked at bootstrap. Do you mean the header background could be
better?

~~~
alexchamberlain
Yeah, and the logo top left. I like the top bar in bootstrap, but don't
necessarily encourage using the whole lot.

------
pagehub
Looks good, one thing I would mention on the signup page is that the question
'What exact needs are you looking to solve with SupportBee?' is quite open
ended, if people have already decided to use the software do you really need
to know that?

~~~
prateekdayal
Thanks for pointing it out. It is a leftover from our previous design where
were still trying to figure out the positioning. Will remove it :)

------
nirrrrrr
my 2 cents.

\- keep text above the fold. easier to read titles than decide to click on a
video.

\- make titles easy to read. grid is not easy to read. find your top 4 titles
write them above the fold than video than you can write the rest of the
titles.

\- I think that a road map of prices would help but this is probably not
possible now. "beta subscribers secure 20% discount of our listed price" would
probably increase your signups.

------
fookyong
First impression, my inner monologue:

"It looks like an email client. So why don't I just use an email client?"

End.

~~~
prateekdayal
To collaborate with your team. If you are the only one doing support in your
company and never need to involve anyone else, then yes, you can use an email
client.

~~~
fookyong
right. maybe you need to address that then.

because in your hero section all I see is a) big picture of email-looking app,
then b) text that says "email ticketing"

really makes me think that it's just an email client with some bells on it.
what's the benefit of Support Bee? Tell me that. You say it doesn't kill my
human face but how do I understand what that means from the video thumbnail?
(there aren't even many faces on the video thumbnail, so now I'm really
confused).

Perhaps everything becomes super clear when you watch the video but that's not
good enough. I need to be interested enough to want to watch the video in the
first place.

------
geuis
The close button on the video overlay doesn't work, at least in Chrome 15.
Also, one should be able to hit the escape key to close the overlay as well.

~~~
prateekdayal
Thanks for pointing it out. Will have it fixed. We are using Reveal JS that
comes packaged with Foundation - <http://www.zurb.com/playground/reveal-modal-
plugin>.

